# Aiming



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

Should a person aim for an inside out X or just aim for the X?
I shoot bowhunter freestyle equipment.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THE VERY CENTER OF THE X CANT YOU SEE IT??? WHO ELSE CAN SEE IT.............:wink:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Aim small, miss small.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Get into a shoot-off and by the 2nd or 3rd round inside outs will call the winner.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

In FITA shootoffs, closet to center wins. 

I have witnessed a shootoff where number 1 and number 2 were within 1mm of each other. That is within the "tolerance" of the caliper measuring equipment, so it went to shootoff number three. One person did an inside out where the other did a 9.

I've won shootoffs where it was an inside out. I lost one last year when I did an inside out and my opponent did a spider killer.


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you can really see the X with no scope your doing great. I aim by keeping the pin as steady and over aiming proubly not very relaxing kinda like *****ing razor blades!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

take a big magic marker and put the x in the perfect spot ...... after you looks at it for a couple of mo.every day,, the pic will stick.......  your mind knows where it is,.......then just aim and think x


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's the best answer I've gotten . Thanks


----------

